# Finally posting my buck!!



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Took him in 97. 17 points,P&Y score 187 3/8.
Took 1st place in B.B.B.C. archery.
Took a while for me to get a digital camera.
Named him stampede cause that's what he sounded like coming down the trail.I thought a small herd was coming.Now you know where i took my name from.


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

sure has a nice rack!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

That thing is a monster.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice deer !!! 
Love those drop downs !


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

all I can think to say is....WOW


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

That is an amazing deer! The main beam dropping down is pretty uncommon. Not many deer out there look this good.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

What county did he come out of. Great deer!


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

jesus.....


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Awsome Buck!!! for fun explain the left ear,lol.


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

gpb1111 said:


> That is an amazing deer! The main beam dropping down is pretty uncommon. Not many deer out there look this good.


Hmm.. I'm impressed by the rack on this deer, but I gotta ask whats up with the mount work? is it just the angle of the pic?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

ostbucks98 said:


> Awsome Buck!!! for fun explain the left ear,lol.


Mike Tyson...!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Kyfisherman1 said:


> Hmm.. I'm impressed by the rack on this deer, but I gotta ask whats up with the mount work? is it just the angle of the pic?



I agree - this is an awesome buck, but the mount leaves a little to be desired! I LOVE those drop brows! never seen anything like that before...

Sure would have liked to see this deer with it's head up and slightly turned to either side...........looking head on like that, it's not doing this deer justice.

Great buck!!!


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

You know it is illegal to shoot elk in ohio right? Just kidding very nice deer. I am jealous.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow that buck is very impressive!! Most guys will hunt a lifetime and never see anything like that in the wild. I like the velvet still attached on the drop tines. Definitely a cool buck!!


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Skarfer said:


> I agree - this is an awesome buck, but the mount leaves a little to be desired! I LOVE those drop brows! never seen anything like that before...
> 
> Sure would have liked to see this deer with it's head up and slightly turned to either side...........looking head on like that, it's not doing this deer justice.
> 
> Great buck!!!



that was my thoughts, just wasnt sure if it was just me, if i killed a buck like that and got a mount like that i would literally have to kill someone


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Kyfisherman1, I noticed you are from Grayson, KY. I went to school there at KCC 8 years ago. It is a small world,


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

yea a really small world lol....


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Incredible buck. I think the tattered ear gives him some character - hell i'd tell everyone he lost the end of his ear in a fight with a massive 10 point that I of course witnessed right before I dropped him.... and that the 10 point limped away crying.....


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Part of it is the pic,plus the house i lived in when he was mounted had low celings so i went with that mount.Looks better in person.The ear,when i shot him was around 4:30 and while waiting 30min and cleaning my pants out it started to rain snow mix pretty heavy and could not follow a blood trail.Could not find him with a light so came back the next morning.Something had chewed on his ear and the tail but gives something to talk about.He's my once in a life time buck but i'm still looking.The one drop twine is 13in.I could not have asked for a more beautiful buck ,i just love the way his rack is.I still marvel at it.He came from adams county.I didn't get any pictures from the fieldand agree the mount could have done him more justice,his neck was a lot bigger but i was strick about not removing the velvet tips.


----------



## lovefishing77 (Sep 15, 2007)

Man what a beautiful buck.That would be a dream come true


----------

